# The BUTT!!



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Boston Butt actually.... Which we all know is actually the shoulder, right? 

... Anyways, put one in the smoker at 20:45 hours yesterday and there it remained until 10:00 ('ish) hours today. It is now chopped and pulled and keeping warm in the oven. Accompanying it will be Wife's homemade coleslaw, 'tater salad, and yeast rolls. Was planned for lunch but looking like it'll be an early supper instead.... And then the leftovers begin! :hungry:

It just don't get much better.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Sounds very tasty. How long have you been doing BBQ? Have always thought about getting into it.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Any pics?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!! j/k Haha, damn, Dale, that sounds tasty as all hell! What are yeast-rolls, btw? And I'd love to learn real barbeque some day. Stuff like this just keeps pushing me to try lol =D.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

a good cigar and a smokin pit sounds like heaven!!! :banana:yeast rolls is what o'charleys has.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeast Rolls are simply dinner rolls but really big ones, and with a slightly sweet taste... At least these did have. About as big as regular hamburger buns.

I've been BBQ'ing since about 2001. I and family seldom go out for it anymore as it's not actually that difficult once you get the basics. The key is _Low & Slow_. You can get a decent smoker for little coin these days or you can opt for a really expensive one, but they really all basically work the same. I have a wood and an electric and use both. The wood smoker mostly in the Summer and when more food is prepared and the electric for the times, like mentioned above, when it's just for a few friends and family. Both have done very well for me.

As for pics, let me see what I can do for one or two.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

def. for those who do'nt know smoking low and slow with indirect heat i like a wood fire myself. bbq grilled over direct coals.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Good info guys, what kind of smoker do you use; that is the electric one? I guess the wood one too, lol, but probably for my purposes electric would be better/easier?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

never have used an electric myself. brinkman make several diff models all prices, i prefer one with a seperate fire box myself, also the type of wood used is very important. hickory is used alot but the fruit woods give a sweeter flavor, its just like different wrappers on cigars.after you have a good set of coals you use damp wood to create the smoke.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

This site helped me a lot... Smoker Cooking...It's How To Smoke Meat! Proven Meat Smoker Recipes


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

great site dale! i'll be refering to it this spring.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My electric is a Brinkmann. Very easy to use, just plug it in and you're good to go. Just add dampened wood for smoke.....shown here...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My wood smoker is an old model from Lowes. The barrel on it's side looking type with a side mounted fire box.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome brother, thank you! Time to hit the squee-bay lol.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

When can we expect to see our samples start arriving? :hungry:


.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha I second that! I promise I'll do an in-depth review...! lolol!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is what I use. You set the temp and it does the rest. I have done 13 slabs of ribs at one time with room for more. It does shoulders and brisket exceptionally well.


----------

